# EN: avoir un léger retard



## jcharp

Bonjour,
Ma traduction est elle correcte, merci 

For meeting, I would certainly a little delay. Thank's inform Samantha.

C'est ma traduction en anglais de la phrase ci dessous en français.

Pour le rendez vous, j'aurais certainement un léger retard. Merci d'informer Samantha.


----------



## Outsider

"I should arrive slightly late at the meeting. Kindly let Samatha know."


----------



## broglet

Outsider said:


> "I should arrive slightly late at the meeting. Kindly let Samatha know."


boa tarde Outsider - this is not quite right - it would mean "I ought to be late"!
I suggest: "I'm afraid I shall be slightly late for the meeting"

("Kindly let Samantha know" is perfect)


----------



## Outsider

I thought that "should" could also be used to indicate future probability...


----------



## jcharp

Oui, c'est pour le futur le rendez vous est pour le lundi 21 mai.
Je mets donc "should" au lieu de "shall"
Merci pour voçtre confirmation.

Jacky


----------



## broglet

Outsider said:


> I thought that "should" could also be used to indicate future probability...


hmmm - sometimes it can, but there are various exceptions, and this is one!

"I should be on time for the meeting" would usually mean "I will probably be on time ..." although it could mean "I ought to be on time".  It depends on the context. Consider the following conversation:

"Do you think it's OK to be always late for the weekly meeting?"
"No.  I should be on time for the meeting"
"Will you be on time for tomorrow's meeting?"
"No.  I shall probably be late"

I hope that helps.


----------



## Suehil

Particularly as you will definitely be a little late...
You could say something like, 'If I should be late, then start without me'


----------



## jcharp

J'ai la certitude d'être en retard donc pour récapituler j'écris :

I'm afraid I would be slightly late for the meeting.
Kindly let Samantha know.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Suehil

'I'm afraid I *will* be slightly late for the meeting.'


----------



## jcharp

Suehil said:


> 'I'm afraid I *will* be slightly late for the meeting.'


 
Merci à tous pour vos réponses.


----------



## quoi29

Outsider said:


> I thought that "should" could also be used to indicate future probability...



Sometimes.  For example, you can say "Should I be late, don't wait for me."  But it seems like in this case the person is sure to be slightly late.  

If there was only a possibility of being late, you'd say "I could be late." or "I might be late."

Back to "should" ... Should is often used for giving recommendations or obligations.  e.g. "You should eat more."  or "They shouldn't kill them."  In these cases it replaces "ought to" or "supposed to"

It also indicates assumption or probability as you said.  As in "He should be here any minute."  "I should be on the airplane very soon."  So... I can't really explain why we wouldn't say "I should be late."  I think because it sounds like "I am _supposed_ to be late."  As in it is my duty to be late.  I say that you actually can say that grammatically, but for whatever reason it just doesn't sound right.


----------



## jcharp

Thank's quoi29 for yours answer.
Jacky


----------



## Outsider

Thank you *Broglet* and *Quoi29*. Indeed, the sentence is ambiguous with "should".


----------

